# TDF Kolkata Overclocker's Meet 2013



## avichandana20000 (Dec 27, 2012)

*Time for Overclocking sessions...*

Place: @ MY HOME
Date: 26thJanuary 2013, SATURDAY
Time:11 a.m. to 9 p.m.
Entry Fee:

OC+FOODING =500
ONLY FOODING: 200

*Last date of enrolment: 22/01/2013 11:59:59 PM.*


What exactly we are going to do: Simple,Bring your System with PSU excluding the display only (although it would be great if you can bring a few though since we are running short) and OC.

This event is a proactive initiative towards increasing the interest towards overclocking and performance computing among the masses. So i would like every one who is interested in overclocking to join us.As of now it will be pure fun as we have no sponsor.


So everybody welcome IN MY HOME (of course with your RIG). Me too participating in OC. Let us make it guys.This time also we will set example for others like "KOLKATA TDF MEET".

A online doc for the purpose where names will be registered by the members is here :

ONLINE GOOGLE DOC

*P.S.*



No Night stay will be allowed.
All monetary transactions should be done through NEFT only.(a/c number will be shared shortly)
All entries will be allowed after the transactions are realised.
Any body coming without system will be allowed food coupons only and no participation can be made in OC.(200/- only)
Will try for a prize BUT NO COMMITMENT.(depends on the number of participants)
 max 20 entries for O.C.will be allowed EXCLUDING ME

Please feel free to write your opinion here.


ENROLLED :

1)avichandana20000(O.C)
2)sumonpathak(O.C.)
3)itssanjib(O.C.)
4)aniket(O.C.)
5)tkin(SPECTATOR)
6)SAYAN(SPECTATOR)
7)Arijit guha(O.C.)
8)satrajit naskar(O.C.)
9)samrat naskar(SPECTATOR)
10)S Mandal.(O.C.)
11)Rahul Mitra(spectator)
12)atri ganguly(spectator)
13)avisek banerjee(spectator)
14)Rohan Sahay(spectator)


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: Tdf kolkata overcloker's meet*

Will confirm later. Its too early to promise anything..


----------



## tkin (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: Tdf kolkata overcloker's meet*

I'm in, food only though 

I'll bring the cam(FZ150).


----------



## avichandana20000 (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: Tdf kolkata overcloker's meet*

Tkin why r u refraining from the fun. pls pls bring ur rig. pm me if reqd.


----------



## tkin (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: Tdf kolkata overcloker's meet*



avichandana20000 said:


> Tkin why r u refraining from the fun. pls pls bring ur rig. pm me if reqd.


Its a long story, last time I took out my CPU and HDD to a friends house for testing, it didn't end well, so I am refrained from taking hw out of my house as my father said he would 'break my leg'


----------



## Faun (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: Tdf kolkata overcloker's meet*



avichandana20000 said:


> Tkin why r u refraining from the fun. pls pls bring ur rig. pm me if reqd.



Give him a break.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: Tdf kolkata overcloker's meet*

^^from next year we will miss this true geek.


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: Tdf kolkata overcloker's meet*

meh!..chicken...
am bringing two systems...


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: Tdf kolkata overcloker's meet*

, you people will really bring your 8 kg+ rigs to OP's place?


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: Tdf kolkata overcloker's meet*

dats how a LAN party works...isn't? u coming?

bump


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: Tdf kolkata overcloker's meet*

I can also bring two, even three rigs, only if there is car parking space in front of avichandana20000's house.
And again, I'll finalize it later.



CommanderShawnzer said:


> ,you people will really bring your 8 kg+ rigs to OP's place?



Why not??


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: Tdf kolkata overcloker's meet*

there is.........bring whatever u want...


----------



## avichandana20000 (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: Tdf kolkata overcloker's meet*

there is car parking facility in front of my house . so that will be not a problem


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: Tdf kolkata overcloker's meet*

Thread title needs correction. *flies away*


----------



## tkin (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: Tdf kolkata overcloker's meet*



The Sorcerer said:


> Thread title needs correction. *flies away*


*ragegenerator.com/uploads/137878.png?1356713435
Unacceptable.


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: Tdf kolkata overcloker's meet*



The Sorcerer said:


> Thread title needs correction. *flies away*



come back here...you.......btw...juu coming? we got....


----------



## avichandana20000 (Dec 28, 2012)

someone pls correct the title


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: Tdf kolkata overcloker's meet*



The Sorcerer said:


> Thread title needs correction. *flies away*





tkin said:


> *ragegenerator.com/uploads/137878.png?1356713435
> Unacceptable.



Hope it's fine now


----------



## avichandana20000 (Dec 28, 2012)

^ thanks


----------



## avichandana20000 (Dec 30, 2012)

bump bumpy


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jan 2, 2013)

rule changed for the last point

who ever are coming to see the event only please make ur attendance too.

bump again.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jan 3, 2013)

5 members enrolled.


----------



## sumonpathak (Jan 3, 2013)

meh..i thought TDF guys love to OC..


----------



## Skud (Jan 3, 2013)

May be not all of them from Kolkata.


----------



## sumonpathak (Jan 3, 2013)

i see too many guys from kolkata talking about OC


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jan 3, 2013)

^^ not from heart but by theory only.


----------



## Skud (Jan 3, 2013)

I am too far away, freezing atm.


----------



## theserpent (Jan 4, 2013)

sumonpathak said:


> i see too many guys from kolkata talking about OC



Hope this meet sets some kind of Record,And i really hope its done by you.Get somes ones FX 8350 and overclock


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jan 4, 2013)

eagerly praying CILUS to join for FX 8***


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jan 5, 2013)

6 people enrolled.....more are coming


----------



## sumonpathak (Jan 6, 2013)

so..any more attendee's?
what happened to all the overclockers?


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jan 7, 2013)

Why don't you guys have a live web telecast or something like that? Not everyone can come but if they can watch it, they could.


----------



## sumonpathak (Jan 7, 2013)

good idea..will try provided we can get the bandwidth..


----------



## RCuber (Jan 7, 2013)

The Sorcerer said:


> Why don't you guys have a live web telecast or something like that? Not everyone can come but if they can watch it, they could.



Other guys like us can watch the "ACT" 

Twitch TV?


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jan 7, 2013)

yes there will be.


----------



## tkin (Jan 7, 2013)

Avi'da, to stream live feed we need atleast 256kbps upstream.


----------



## sumonpathak (Jan 7, 2013)

lets see if we can hook up something...or else only pic for you guys


----------



## tkin (Jan 7, 2013)

sumonpathak said:


> lets see if we can hook up something...or else only pic for you guys


I'll take the camera duty


----------



## sumonpathak (Jan 7, 2013)

and i will be needing the cam before that


----------



## tkin (Jan 7, 2013)

sumonpathak said:


> and i will be needing the cam before that


After I get back from my tour


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jan 7, 2013)

with vodafone 3g speed i think that will be possible


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jan 10, 2013)

16 days left only AND OUR MINDS ARE GETTING OVERCLOCKED WITH EXCITEMENT GRADUALLY


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jan 21, 2013)

Only 5 days to go.

till now the Challengers are:

1)avichandana20000
2)sumonpathak(O.C.)
3)itssanjib(O.C.)
4)aniket(O.C.)
5)Arijit guha(O.C.)
6)satrajit naskar(O.C.)
7)S Mandal.(O.C.)

8)SAYAN(my cousin bro)(SPECTATOR)                                               helping by donating hx100v for photography
9)tkin(SPECTATOR)                                                                        helping by donating FZ150 for photography
10)Matchbox(SPECTATOR)                                                              helping by donating MONITOR & SMPS(GS 600)

so there will be a cool cam competition also.

Any more player  wants to enroll?




*i.imgur.com/HvVurl.jpg

Edited 1ST POST


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jan 22, 2013)

only 8 hrs left for enrollment.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jan 22, 2013)

i may join in for cam duty too..
hehehe... just kiddin..

but really, cams, live updates, super OCed pc's, this is:
Kolkata Overclocking Show.
kolkata's CES..


----------



## sumonpathak (Jan 22, 2013)

you really wanna come?
although am pretty disappointed seeing the participation from TDF.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jan 22, 2013)

no buddy...
just kidding..

i'm no overclocker..
see me siggy..
papa wont allow..
hehe


----------



## tkin (Jan 22, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> no buddy...
> just kidding..
> 
> i'm no overclocker..
> ...


You can come see if you want. No need to bring system, just saying.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jan 22, 2013)

very very thanks for the invite,
but exams are coming. almost this is my last day on TDF (before rejoining in july 2013)..

thanks..


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jan 23, 2013)

Enrollment all over.

total participants 14 : 5 OCer + 9 spectators.

Final count down begins.


----------



## sumonpathak (Jan 23, 2013)




----------



## avichandana20000 (Jan 23, 2013)

3 DAYS to go


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jan 25, 2013)

Less than 24hrs


----------



## tkin (Jan 25, 2013)

Di La Grandy, Mephistopheles???


----------



## saswat23 (Jan 25, 2013)

So, how many systems are we gonna see?


----------



## sumonpathak (Jan 25, 2013)

ywr gonna see quite a few stuff 



tkin said:


> Di La Grandy, Mephistopheles???



Yak Yak!


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 26, 2013)

Doomsday. Keep updating the thread people.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jan 26, 2013)

Event started


----------



## Myth (Jan 26, 2013)

Lower those clocks, I can feel the heat upto here.


----------



## SunE (Jan 26, 2013)

So how's it goin'? We need pics folks!!


----------



## sumonpathak (Jan 26, 2013)

*i.imgur.com/1a6Xdiq.jpg


----------



## Myth (Jan 26, 2013)

I see mine in the centre. Which is the one at the far back ?
I see some people are having too much fun


----------



## sumonpathak (Jan 26, 2013)

id it


----------



## Skud (Jan 26, 2013)

Collection of Cilus.  The front 2. The last last one is Sumon's.

So, not yet over?


----------



## sumonpathak (Jan 26, 2013)

hello minions.....


----------



## tkin (Jan 27, 2013)

Yes, had an amazing time, thanks to Abhichandana and his family for playing the host, hats off to them.

Pics here, and all of you'll drool like hell, trust me:

All pics taken by my *Panny FZ150*, unless noted explicitly, f'n amazing cam is all I can say, the bridge ever, period:
Start of the day:
*i.imgur.com/aq3PfKh.jpg

*i.imgur.com/nWIc1ZI.jpg
Fuzi HS20

Sumon Setting Up:
*i.imgur.com/ZFYxOdV.jpg
EOS1100D

Two of the many rams we used:
*i.imgur.com/ESPOJom.jpg
Fuzi HS20

Sumon's System:
*i.imgur.com/a0oNvdh.jpg

The beast powering that monstrosity(2500k, 7970/7950 asymmetric C):
*i.imgur.com/QvVtKz6.jpg

Oops, since I set it up, Sumon started hauling for me right away, what does a guy have to do to enjoy a cigarette(for reference, we had 2 boxes of Insignia with us).
*i.imgur.com/uDMMD1G.jpg

Ah yes, the culprit:
*i.imgur.com/XWqPEVD.jpg
Its SVG Tech hydro cooler, let this be a lesson to all of you, do not buy this chip cr@p, damn $hit doesn't have enough power to pump fluid if you set it up like this, absolutely pathetic, its like trying to force a nano on a steep road, just in this case the nano claims to compete with the tata safari(aka the corsair range of hydro coolers). Inexcusable.

All set up(by me ):
*i.imgur.com/Qq9dIIt.jpg

Waiting for OS to install:
*i.imgur.com/mf1tQXw.jpg

Cilus gets ready with his system(PS: his 8150 on a crosshair V brought by another guy, a killing combo as you'll soon see):
*i.imgur.com/2Akg9mR.jpg
Canon EOS1100D

Matcboxx cleaning his card, and doing a pretty fine job actually:
*i.imgur.com/qV6RJ5o.jpg
Canon EOS1100D

Cilus starts:
*i.imgur.com/WtKFeAE.jpg

Matchboxx's PSU, dem damn glow:
*i.imgur.com/H8qHBMP.jpg

Sumon snagged this one(lucky b):
*i.imgur.com/rJggXtb.jpg

Asus 7970 Matrix Platinum running Catzilla bench at 1440P, yes, its a powerful card, f'n powerful I'd say:
*i.imgur.com/CLbu2mq.jpg

Enter Abhi'da, with the grand prize for the competition today:
*i.imgur.com/T2WjqWZ.jpg

Grand Prize(PS: Take that SLR lovers, background blur with my FZ150):
*i.imgur.com/i7sQnX3.jpg

Dem timings(Cilus):
*i.imgur.com/zaqAcx5.jpg

Cilus does it, beats 3960x, dem OC levels, and all this on a stock cooler, yeah, don't piss yourselves:
*i.imgur.com/KLpqVsR.jpg

Sumon cooks up a number as well, 2500k+7970 Matrix Platinum kicks off:
*i.imgur.com/6j96ns2.jpg

Cilus's system, prove that he was running stock cooler:
*i.imgur.com/dvv3z5s.jpg

And we have eyefinity, sorry folks, we lacked a HDMI cable, so couldn't use the third monitor:
*i.imgur.com/RgaZlld.jpg

Sumon, impressed or baffled? I'd say both  :
*i.imgur.com/feNfWcK.jpg

Running 7970+7950 Asymmetric CF, yes folks, its possible(one more reason to avoid nVidia);
*i.imgur.com/aRvCtZQ.jpg

Dem res:
*i.imgur.com/HLqY7AB.jpg

IDK what this is:
*i.imgur.com/leFlUMr.jpg

7970+7950 about to kick some serious @$$:
*i.imgur.com/jGuq36E.jpg

Crysis 2 hell yeah, note: its stupid, as the crosshair is in the center, no need to point it out, we didn't have a choice and its just a demo, running flawlessly btw:
*i.imgur.com/pQQcnMx.jpg

Another shot:
*i.imgur.com/782Wp4K.jpg

The star of today's show:
*i.imgur.com/4Bxh6pt.jpg

Dem cards, we were planning to throw sumon off the balcony to snag his 7970 matrix platnum  :
*i.imgur.com/sjf3nK1.jpg

O la la:
*i.imgur.com/CwgbzCH.jpg

*And the grand prize goes to, Cilus, for achieving 4.9Ghz with a 8150 on stock cooler, also he has lots of knowledge, like a gigaton of it, and we wouldn't give the prize to Sumon anyway, he has a Matrix Platinum already(grr):*
*i.imgur.com/td9pA5T.jpg


----------



## sumonpathak (Jan 27, 2013)

meh...u bastids......
also wtf is in dat pic?
dat guy was hitting on/trolling tkin earlier 

also...i think i gave the timings


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 27, 2013)

Looks like you all spend a nice time


----------



## tkin (Jan 27, 2013)

sumonpathak said:


> meh...u bastids......
> also wtf is in dat pic?
> dat guy was hitting on/trolling tkin earlier
> 
> also...i think i gave the timings


True, you gave the timings, but again those were your rams 

I don't even...... that pic, its something out of a nightmare, and its not going on fb, don't be afraid.



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Looks like you all spend a nice time


110% enjoyed.


----------



## saswat23 (Jan 27, 2013)

Great mee t indeed. 
The guy who presented the award to 'cilus'. Who is he?


----------



## sumonpathak (Jan 27, 2013)

on related news the HOC working again....looks like the liquid wasn't spread right....will give it a try after i finish with the 5800K.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 27, 2013)

saswat23 said:


> Great mee t indeed.
> The guy who presented the award to 'cilus'. Who is he?



Avijit Sinha (avichandana2000)


----------



## theserpent (Jan 27, 2013)

Whose the guy in that group pic trying to idk to sumon? or i guess tkin?


----------



## Cilus (Jan 27, 2013)

No that wasn't Tkin, he is Soumya.  Tkin is the person who is standing over me and I am the guy who is sitting with a Red Sweater with blue Stripes.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jan 27, 2013)

THANKS EVERYONE FOR COMING. WE HAD A GREAT FUN AND TROLLING. CLEARED THE CONCEPTS OF SINGLE THREAD AND MULTITHREAD FROM CILUS. SOUMYAJYOTI WANTED TO MARRY HIM FOR HIS KNOWLEDGE . CILUS INDEED IS THE KNOWLEDGE TANK AMONGST US. HE DID THE OC WITH STOCK COOLER AND I AM IMPRESSED FOR THAT. SO NO FIGHT WITH THE PRIZE. 

HOPE THIS WILL CONTINUE FOR THE YEARS TO COME AND WITH ALL THE PARTICIPANTS ACROSS THE FORUMS. 


*i.imgur.com/GZVc7sMl.jpg


----------



## sumonpathak (Jan 27, 2013)

no words for me...hulk sad.


----------



## Cilus (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks Sumon for Donating me the G-Skill Hyper Pie 1600 MHz CL6 Kit. With the help of Sumon, I was able to reach 2133 MHz CL9 setting with My Bulldozer setup. 2133 MHz CL9 means CL7 latency of a standard 1600 MHz Ram. So big thanks to him.


----------



## Skud (Jan 27, 2013)

All I can say is - I missed. 

BTW, would love to see what each of you achieved in terms of clock speed. That one is missing.


----------



## Myth (Jan 27, 2013)

Great pics guys. That FZ150 is really good tkin.

Absolute drool maal each and every one of these components. 

I seriously regret not being able to make it this time. 

Now that my system works properly, i would love to see one of you molest my system in another one of these events very soon. 



sumonpathak said:


> no words for me...hulk sad.



I think that affectionate _lick _should make hulk happy 
Someone tag him please 



PS: I already know most of you guys, but tagging that group pic would help others a lot.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jan 27, 2013)

*SITTING: From Left*

SAYAN BHOWMICK, me,


*UPON KNEES: From Left*

CILUS, saheb11123,SUMON,ANIKET

*STANDING: From Left*

matchboxx,itssanjib,tkin,rizy


*i.imgur.com/y6nMunGl.jpg


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 27, 2013)

Skud said:


> All I can say is - I missed.



Just the same feelings from me.


----------



## sumonpathak (Jan 27, 2013)

and i have ordered a shotgun for next meet..


----------



## theserpent (Jan 27, 2013)

Whoses that person sitting next to you?


----------



## tkin (Jan 27, 2013)

sumonpathak said:


> and i have ordered a shotgun for next meet..


Dragunev, baby


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 28, 2013)

All I can see is 7970 Matrix.


----------



## tkin (Jan 28, 2013)

d6bmg said:


> All I can see is 7970 Matrix.


Well, get in line, I saw it first(literally)  



theserpent said:


> Whose the guy in that group pic trying to idk to sumon? or i guess tkin?


Do I sound like a homo? Or look like one? 



sumonpathak said:


> no words for me...hulk sad.


Hulk has a 7970 MP, kill hulk nao.



d6bmg said:


> Just the same feelings from me.


You are a disgrace, Cilus flew in all the way from Bhubaneswar to join the meet, talk to the hand


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 28, 2013)

tkin said:


> You are a disgrace, Cilus flew in all the way from Bhubaneswar to join the meet, talk to the hand



Sorry. But sadly, I'm still have not come back to Kolkata, currently in Bangalore, due to family reunion + matrimony of a very close relative.


----------



## saswat23 (Jan 28, 2013)

Why is tkin so sad in the group photo?


----------



## theserpent (Jan 28, 2013)

tkin said:


> Well, get in line, I saw it first(literally)
> 
> 
> *Do I sound like a homo? Or look like one?*
> ...



Sorry


----------



## Cilus (Jan 28, 2013)

BTW, you guys will be shocked with 1000 Volts when I will disclose what cooling paste or thermal Compound we have used for reaching such OC levels.

After we had started to prepare our open Benchs, we found no one did have a Thermal Compound, not a single bit of it. So me and Tkin started our journey through the Lanes of Garia to get one. After a half an our search we found a great pic of syringe based Cooling Paste, named *NCO-01-OC-PF*, one of the best packaging we have evr seen. Price, surprisingly these great pastes come at a very cheap rate, Rs 22 per syringe. Yes, you're guessing right, it is the Chinese Chengdu Cooling paste. And Sumon has achieved 4.9 GHz and mine is 4.856 GHz with that Chinese Cooling paste.
I am going to sell of my CM Ice Fusion, Artic Silver MX2, all of them and buy 20 of those Chinese one.


----------



## Myth (Jan 28, 2013)

The Chinese will rule the earth !!! 

I wonder what they put in there. 

Btw good discovery Cilius and Tkin


----------



## Cilus (Jan 28, 2013)

I guessed the Chinese used the cooling solution they invented for their Chengdu J10 cheap Fighter planes' Engine.


----------



## tkin (Jan 28, 2013)

saswat23 said:


> Why is tkin so sad in the group photo?


I am about to stop gaming for some time


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jan 29, 2013)

the Great Chinese paste

*i.imgur.com/r6qNYZrl.jpg


*i.imgur.com/1uQDH0il.jpg

i still have two of them,


----------

